# aurora



## slotcarcrazy (Jan 30, 2015)

hi group, i just signed , this should be fun. i have been playing and collecting on and off for 40 years. i have just come across a slot car i do not have and....have never seen before, maybe i can get a little info on what it is all about. it was identified as a turtle box chassis. the armature is different than the several different ones i am familiar with. it has a cover that resembles a turtle shell. what is it?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Its hard to tell without some pics and more description, what does the armature look like pancake, inline, can ? Post some pictures but your description sounds clam shell Xlerator, that would be my first guess. 

Boosted


----------



## slotcarcrazy (Jan 30, 2015)

thnx, well pics are easy ,need to fiqure out how to post as being a newbie. thx vito


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

If you have a photobucket or similar post the pics on the photo account then just include the link into the post here and it will show up

Boosted


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Welcome to HT. Give this a try, you might find what you are looking for.

http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/idchass.jsp

Charlie


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think you also need to have at least 5 posts before you can put pics up.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum ..... My Son lives in Chandler, Chandler Arizona..


----------



## slotcarcrazy (Jan 30, 2015)

*Aurora*

Hi Charlie, thx that was an incredible site. I can not believe I did not see that chassis. The search continues, thx vito


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome to HT. I'm thinking it might be an Aurora Xlerators slotless chassis with the clamshell cover instead of the exposed armature.

Here's a photo of one: http://slotcarcentral.com/drupal-5/cr-b5


----------



## slotcarcrazy (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi fully loaded , u nailed it , the only thing is, that it is an open rivit chassis and is a slot car. If aurora did not produce them that way , then I'm figuring it was modified? Sure fooled me. Thx Vito


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

There is some swapping involved but you can transplant the top part along with the gears onto an Aurora Thunderjet slot car chassis so what you have is a hybrid of sorts. The myth, legend and some facts state that putting the two together gets you a high performance Thunderjet-Xlerator slot car with some having quadra-lam pancake armatures. Because the chassis was based off the T-jet then some parts interchange easily and bolt on from the Xlerator slotless chassis such as the top-plate unit. The experts in that area can chime in since I'm not too familiar with them to know if some Xlerators had regular arms or just the quad, etc.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Sighting*

Something like this?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

The "turtle" top second gen of the xllerator chassis is my conversion base of choice,they stay more in line and stable,after years of racing these in this configuration I have yet to have even one burn up.
Christian


----------



## slotcarcrazy (Jan 30, 2015)

*aurora turtle top*

Hi Christian, well that is what i have. so your saying it is a conversion, not produced by aurora like that? thx vito


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Is it on a slotless chassis or a standard t-jet chassis tub?Yes it is a conversion in the configuration I posted the pic of.
Christian


----------

